

iOS iBeacon Drawing App - kennethfriedman
http://kennethshawfriedman.com/welcome/2014/8/17/demo-two-handed-ios-drawing

======
kennethfriedman
OP here. Working on this app to be released soon, but the more interesting
part is the multi-device concept. Would love to get some feedback on it.

